# J. Rockett .45 Caliber OD demo vid



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys!

If anyone is seeking a killer Marshall JTM 45 sound in a small compact box, look no further! Check out this demo of me getting some tones with it through my Dr.Z Maz18NR. 






Thanks for watching!
Kris


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuckin sweet!


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

haha thanks man!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Cooooool! No...

VERY Cooooool!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

^^^ what they said!


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

love that blue strat!


----------

